

Who Needs SEO When You Can Just Piss People Off? - rabidpookey
http://www.quora.com/Web-Marketing/How-can-a-site-become-less-reliant-on-Google-for-traffic

======
rabidpookey
I just realized after posting that SEO is probably the same as pissing people
off. My bad.

